# What time do new collections show up on the site?



## Ada (May 16, 2006)

I thought it was noon, but I can't remember. I'm so impatient for the see thru color stuff!


----------



## Isis (May 16, 2006)

Sundressing Body = May 18

See Thru Color = May 18

Lure Bait Hooked = June 1

She Shines = June 15

Turquatic = July 6

Pattern Maker = July 6


----------



## Ada (May 16, 2006)

No, I know what the release dates are, I mean what time of day do they appear on the website.


----------



## Spenser (May 16, 2006)

Well Sundressing appeared on the website ~10:00am MST according to http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=45796

Is anyone else waiting around refreshing the MAC site???


----------



## Ada (May 16, 2006)

It's really bad for me because today is my day off--but I'm just glued to the computer until this stuff shows up!


----------



## Isis (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_No, I know what the release dates are, I mean what time of day do they appear on the website._

 
oh gotcha. its usually a day or so ahead of the actual store release dates. There doesn't seem an exact way that they do it.


----------



## i_bleed_life (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_I thought it was noon, but I can't remember. I'm so impatient for the see thru color stuff!_

 
I've heard that MAC wasn't going to put collections up early, because people were complaining stuff was selling out, before it hit counters.

I hope it's not true though


----------



## bottleblack (May 16, 2006)

Didn't it take forever for Lingerie to show up on the site?


----------



## Isis (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Didn't it take forever for Lingerie to show up on the site?_

 
Yeah! Did that take around a week to get put up?


----------



## Ada (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_bleed_life* 
_I've heard that MAC wasn't going to put collections up early, because people were complaining stuff was selling out, before it hit counters.

I hope it's not true though_

 
I REALLY hope that's not true! I always like buying my stuff online, because I can order it on Tuesday and it's here on Thursday-- so I get it the same day I would if I went to the counter, but I don't have to deal with the hordes of people. I hate going to the counter the day of a release-- it's always so crowded and hard to get waited on.


----------



## karen (May 16, 2006)

I just now ordered subtle hint, goldensoft, and rose de sheer on gloss.com

hold on and I'll get you the links.


----------



## karen (May 16, 2006)

lip gelees: http://www.gloss.com/mac/index.jsp?upc=773602090501

lip stains: http://www.gloss.com/mac/index.jsp?upc=773602103928

cheek stains: http://www.gloss.com/mac/index.jsp?upc=773602104017


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_lip gelees: http://www.gloss.com/mac/index.jsp?upc=773602090501

lip stains: http://www.gloss.com/mac/index.jsp?upc=773602103928

cheek stains: http://www.gloss.com/mac/index.jsp?upc=773602104017_

 
Are they permanent or LE??


----------



## user2 (May 16, 2006)

I'm really relieved that those Lipgelees are permanent!


----------



## d_flawless (May 16, 2006)

hmm...unless it's a typo, looks like the see-thru cheek/lip stuff is LE


----------



## carol (May 16, 2006)

They're up on the MAC website also.  There just isn't a link under "collections."  But:

Cheek: http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...ID=PROD1  0022

Lip: http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...ID=PROD1  0021

Lipgelee: http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD8  327


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 16, 2006)

For some reason I was under the impression more colors would be released and they were permanent.. hmmm


----------



## Ada (May 16, 2006)

finally!


----------



## asteffey (May 16, 2006)

YAY! they are up on the splash page


----------



## honyd (Jun 6, 2006)

*release dates...*

heres some infor for u girles if anyone doesnt have it...i dont have much on the colors. but here are some dates.

 6/29/2006 All Day New MAC pigments are released today (9 or 10 new shades..all locations)    Other 
 7/6/2006 All Day MAC Turquatic collection released today (Some say this includes Parrot)  Other 
 7/20/2006 All Day MAC Amuse Collection Release Date   Other 
 7/27/2006 12:00 am MAC Avante Gold Collection Releases  Appointment 
 8/3/2006 All Day MAC Pushglass Collection Releases Today )  Appointment 
 8/24/2006 All Day MAC Untamed Collection Releases Today )  Appointment 
 9/7/2006 All Day MAC Viva Glam VI Collection Releases Today )  Appointment 
 10/19/2006 All Day MAC Holiday Items start releasing in parts today


----------

